# Plant identification



## taylorreedmullen (May 23, 2015)

I've seen these everywhere in stores and I'm not sure what they're called!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorreedmullen (May 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Parlour Palm, Chamaedora elegans.


----------

